# Producing Beeswax Foundation Workshop by Don 'The Fat Beeman' Kuchenmeister



## BeeJellis (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like Don 'The Fat Beeman' is going to be putting on a workshop about producing beeswax foundation at the Georgia Beekeepers Association 2011 Fall Meeting being held September 10 & 11. Not sure if Don will have a workshop both days. You can check out the other workshops and speakers at www.gabeekeeping.com and look under events. Hope to see you there


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

My hat goes off to my calorically-challenged apiarist! I've tried to make foundation. The experience was so frustrating my vacabulary embarassed my drunken sailor neighbor. Didn't do much to rectify the situation, either.

Best of luck on this! I'm going to stick with foundationless frames, but I'm still curious how and where I screwed up so badly.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

